#ubuntu-ec2 2009-12-08
<ajaya> nybody aware of that Karmic images in West Zone . can't connect to us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<ajaya> I wonder if I just update it to the main Ubuntu repos
<ajaya> eugene. I am doing some testing on EC2.
<ajaya> make sure to check for where is emails coming from for error reports.
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-12-10
<makson> whats up
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-12-11
<smoser> oh my. http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa?messageID=155836&#155836
<smoser> that is causing me serious pain
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-12-13
<pting> has anyone tested out the limits of elb?
